# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu Kimdir?

## ceyda

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, 1948 yılında Tunceli'nin Nazımiye ilçesinde doğdu, ilk ve ortaöğrenimini Erciş, Tunceli, Genç, Elazığ gibi Anadolu'nun çeşitli yerlerinde yaptı. Yükseköğrenimini yapmak için girdiği Ankara İktisadi ve Ticari İlimler Akademisi'nden (Gazi Üniversitesi İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi) 1971'de mezun oldu.

Lisans öğrenimini tamamladığı 1971 yılında, girdiği hesap uzman yardımcılığı sınavının ardından Maliye Bakanlığı'nda göreve başladı. Daha sonra hesap uzmanı olan Kılıçdaroğlu, bir yıl Fransa'da kaldı. Hesap uzmanlığını 1983'e kadar sürdürdü ve aynı yıl Gelirler Genel Müdürlüğü'ne atandı. Burada önce daire başkanı olarak görev aldı, daha sonra aynı kurumun genel müdür yardımcılığını yaptı.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu 1991 yılında Bağ-Kur'a atandı. Burada genel müdürlük yapan Kılıçdaroğlu, 1992 yılında da Sosyal Sigortalar Kurumu Genel Müdürlüğü'ne geçti. Daha sonra kısa bir süre Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Çalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanlığı'nda müsteşar yardımcısı olarak görev yaptı. 1994 yılında Ekonomik Trend dergisi tarafından Yılın Bürokratı seçildi. Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, 1999'un Ocak ayında kendi isteğiyle Sosyal Sigortalar Kurumu Genel Müdürlüğü'nden emekli oldu.

Sekizinci Beş Yıllık Kalkınma Planı çalışmalarında Kayıtdışı Ekonomi Özel İhtisas Komisyonu'na başkanlık eden Kılıçdaroğlu, Hacettepe Üniversitesi'nde de bir süre ders verdi. Daha sonra Türkiye İş Bankası'nda yönetim kurulu üyesi olarak görev yaptı.

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi 22. dönem için yapılan 3 Kasım 2002 Milletvekili Genel Seçimleri'yle Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi İstanbul milletvekili olarak Meclis'e girdi. CHP Merkez Yönetim Kurulunda görev alan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu 22 Temmuz 2007 Milletvekili Genel Seçimleri'nde de İstanbul'dan 23. dönem milletvekili seçildi ve Genel Başkanlığa adaylığını açıklayıncaya kadar CHP Grup Başkanvekilliği görevinde bulundu.

22 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde yapılan 33. Olağan Kurultayında Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi Genel Başkanı seçildi.

----------

